# Strange happenings



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

My first job of the day is to make coffee for me and SWMBO, so I grind the first shot and it pulls just as normal.

As the Mignon is a clumper I stir with a cocktail stick as I'm grinding, nutate and tamp, the espro keeps the tamp constant.

Grind my next shot following the same procedure and it chokes, puzzled, I dump the grinds and try another taking care not to overload the tamper wondering if I accidentally added excess weight to it. Still the shot choked.

Loosen the grind just a fraction and try another this time it just manages to get enough out to make a shot.

I occasionally weigh my shots but from experience I know if the basket is overloaded and the Piccino is quite forgiving.

So, with the same bag of beans as yesterday, same machinery, same technique, can anyone think of a reason why this will happen.

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

More than likely it's the amount of coffee being dosed , it's doesn't take much extra sometimes to choke a machine. As that is the one variable you don't control( by measurement then that would be the first place to start .


----------

